# Creative Cloud App says I should install Lightroom 5, but......



## karelowe (Mar 21, 2015)

I am a Creative Cloud member for almost 2 years now, but my Creative Cloud App, says I should "INSTALL" Lightroom 5.  I have been using LR for a very long time and have the most recent and current version and says I am up to date.  I am a little leery to Install this from the CC App since I already have it.  Anyone else have this issue and advice?  I also noticed today that my Photoshop CS6 will not update from the CC App.....Any ideas?  Thanks for any info.


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Mar 21, 2015)

Check the help menu "About Adobe Photoshop Lightroom" and see what is says the version is. If it does not say 5.7.1 then the install button indicates there is an update to install.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 21, 2015)

Have you tried logging out and then back in to the CC App? It sounds as if there might be a problem with it. Personally, I'd log out, reboot my system, log back in again.


----------



## karelowe (Mar 21, 2015)

My Photoshop CS6 is now updating correctly.....I am running Lightroom 5.7 and it says no updates available.  Have attached a snapshot of what it looks like.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 21, 2015)

Did you do the sign out, reboot, sign in again procedure?

How long has the CC App shown the INSTALL button for Lightroom?

Before subscribing to the CC plan, did you have an LR perpetual licence version installed?


----------



## clee01l (Mar 21, 2015)

> Lightroom version: 5.7.1 [994773]
> License type: Creative Cloud
> Operating system: Mac OS 10
> Version: 10.10 [2]


Your System info says that you are still running the Perpetual License type of LR install, NOT the creative cloud install.  Furthermore you are running LR5.7 not LR5.7.1

If you look at my System Info above you can see the differences. 
The CC App is telling you that you do not have the latest LR version installed and have not let the CC app manage the LR install on your computer.  If you click on the {Install} button on the CC App. the CC App will update you to 5.7.1 and take over management of the LR part of the Photography bundle.


----------



## karelowe (Mar 21, 2015)

Okay, I did sign out and resign in and it still show "Install Lightroom 5"  Yes, I did have a perpetual Lightroom product before signing up for the cloud version.  When I started the "Cloud" version, I did do all the updates from the app, and it did at one time shop that it was up to date.  I don't really have any idea when it changed back to the look above.  I did notice that it didn't say 7.1.  I guess I will hit install and see what happens.


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Mar 22, 2015)

karelowe said:


> Okay, I did sign out and resign in and it still show "Install Lightroom 5"  Yes, I did have a perpetual Lightroom product before signing up for the cloud version.  When I started the "Cloud" version, I did do all the updates from the app, and it did at one time shop that it was up to date.  I don't really have any idea when it changed back to the look above.  I did notice that it didn't say 7.1.  I guess I will hit install and see what happens.



That is exactly what I said in my earlier post.


----------



## glennhwt (Mar 22, 2015)

I have the same problem, I had a perpetual version before CC.  I have used CC to install Lightroom and it stays for a while and then reverts back and shows to install again


----------



## karelowe (Mar 22, 2015)

glennhwt said:


> I have the same problem, I had a perpetual version before CC.  I have used CC to install Lightroom and it stays for a while and then reverts back and shows to install again



Glad to hear I am not the only one and going crazy like the post above you made me feel.  LR seems to work just fine and I have all the newest tools, etc, so guess I won't worry about it to much.  Before I started using CC I asked what it would do to my older version of LR and it said it would just stay there, etc.  That being said, I have never had a version of LR that says CC beside it like my Photoshop versions.  It just seemed to migrate into my purchased version.  Guess that is why it seems a little strange.  Almost looks like I am not using LR and I have been using it for years.....


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 22, 2015)

I'm pretty sure it's a confusion brought about by the fact that as well as the Creative Cloud package you also have a perpetual licensed version of Lightroom installed. When LR6 ships things should sort themselves out as the CC App should offer to install LR6, if you accept you'll no longer need worry about LR5.


----------



## karelowe (Mar 22, 2015)

Thank you Jim......As long as things are working, I won't rock the boat.....


----------

